# Hunting by Vegas



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

This is a real shot in the dark... but have any of you hunted jacks or anything else down by Vegas?? I'm going to be there for four days and figured I might like taking out my 22 or my shotgun for some jackrabbit hunting. Plenty of desert gullies and washes with tons of sage and greasewood for me to hunt.... was just curious about other's experiences.... anyone see many while hunting quail or anything? Thanks in advance for any info.


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 12, 2007)

I haven't hunted around Vegas. But by finding this BB: http://www.nevadahunters.com/
I have been able to find out alot about Nevada. There are some great people on there if you want to take the time to register on another site.


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> This is a real shot in the dark... but have any of you hunted jacks or anything else down by Vegas?? I'm going to be there for four days and figured I might like taking out my 22 or my shotgun for some jackrabbit hunting. Plenty of desert gullies and washes with tons of sage and greasewood for me to hunt.... was just curious about other's experiences.... anyone see many while hunting quail or anything? Thanks in advance for any info.


Jesus man! It's Vegas for gods sake, and its a bachelor's paradise! (Your life is over by the way! :wink: )

1. There is plenty of "bunny" around Vegas. Trust me, and not the kind you hunt.

2. Quail? No quail in the states of NV or AZ!

My advice: take it easy, enjoy the weather, and the "scenery." Gamble a little, see a show (of your choice), drink a bit (none of that "one shot per drink" Utah bologna either.)

Come back tan and satisfied (albeit broke and in need of antibiotics)

:mrgreen:


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 12, 2007)

Zim,

He's going down to get married, again.

Yeah relax and enjoy it.

Congrats RR77 on the up coming wedding.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

InvaderZim said:


> Jesus man! It's Vegas for gods sake, and its a bachelor's paradise! (Your life is over by the way! :wink: )
> 1. There is plenty of "bunny" around Vegas. Trust me, and not the kind you hunt.
> 2. Quail? No quail in the states of NV or AZ!
> My advice: take it easy, enjoy the weather, and the "scenery." Gamble a little, see a show (of your choice), drink a bit (none of that "one shot per drink" Utah bologna either.)
> ...


Yeah, I know.... chain me up... at least its a lightweight ball and chain. :lol: I figured you and some others quail hunted down there a while back... or at least by the border and was wondering how the rabbit situation looked. I don't want the quail...or the chukars... that'll be another trip. I just was thinking about adding a few desert cottons to the Thanksgiving festivities... I might be taking some duck as well since the future inlaws loved it the last time I made them some.... and my folks have never had my cooking, at least not wild game. Anyway.... let me know if you saw any Zim... I won't be bugging your birds. :wink:

Thanks for the congrats Bryce.... it should be a great time... although the fiance went to the doc today because she's been feeling crappy and found out she has a sinus infection. Bummer for her..... so I figure while she's laying around getting better, I might have some free time.


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 12, 2007)

That's too bad that Wendy is sick for this. Hope she gets feeling better.
Enjoy the time away from the jobs.


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> ... although the fiance went to the doc today because she's been feeling crappy and found out she has a sinus infection. Bummer for her..... so I figure while she's laying around getting better, I might have some free time.


They call that morning sickness... :wink:

Out of wedlock ahe? Good for you! :lol:


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Got the number for the NDOW and called em up to see what info they could offer as well. The lady was very polite and informative and was able after a while, to transfer me to a Martin XXXXX who is a hunter education coordinator down there. He was very willing to help and gave me all sorts of good info on where to start looking and what to look for. It sounds like it'll be about the same as getting onto the desert game here.... land countours and boot leather. I may not get out at all... since it sounds like my weekend is pretty booked but if I do, I'll take the camera and get some good pics to share when I get back. 8)


----------

